# Top 10 Evento Depressionário 24 Dez 2013



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2013 às 13:56)

Já que foi um evento bem decente, decidi compilar um top 10 dos parâmetros mais significativos deste evento, vento e precipitação, a partir dos extremos do IPMA das estações disponíveis. Muito provavelmente uma ou outra estação terá superado estes valores.

*Rajada Máxima:*
1. Pampilhosa da Serra - 42,4 m/s (152,6 km/h)
2. Portalegre - 35,4 m/s (127,4 km/h)
3. Arouca - 27,6 m/s (99,4 km/h)
4. Torres Vedras, Dois Portos - 26,8 m/s (96,4 km/h)
5. V. Nova Cerveira (Aeródromo) - 26,5 m/s (95,4 km/h)
6. Ansião - 25,8 m/s (92,9 km/h)
7. Monção, Valinha - 25,5 m/s (91,8 km/h)
8. Lousã (Aeródromo) - 24,8 m/s (89,3 km/h)
9. Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha) - 24,5 m/s (88,2 km/h)
10. Avis, Benavila (Escola Abreu Callado) - 24,4 m/s (87,8 km/h)

*Precipitação:*
1. Viseu (Aeródromo) - 109,8mm
2. V. Nova Cerveira (Aeródromo) - 108,6mm
3. Viseu (Cidade) - 94,3mm
4. Monção, Valinha - 92,2mm
5. Bragança - 88,0mm
6. Moimenta da Beira - 87,4mm
7. Vila Real (Cidade) - 85,5mm
8. Pampilhosa da Serra - 69,6mm
9. Chaves (Aeródromo) - 68,9mm
10. Fundão - 66,3mm

Estes dados foram compostos a partir da página de extremos oficiais do IPMA, e por acaso deveriam guardar um histórico dos extremos portanto a página só estará disponível com estes extremos hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2013 às 14:08)

Esse valor de Santa Cruz não está correcto, não choveu o suficiente na zona oeste para se atingir tal acumulado, houve de certeza qualquer problema com a estação.
 A estacao do Wu de Santa Cruz registou 20 mm. 
Ontem, isso foi falado no tópico Monitorização.
Link: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...ima-de-portugal-2013-a-6936-7.html#post404616.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2013 às 14:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esse valor de Santa Cruz não está correcto, não choveu o suficiente na zona oeste para se atingir tal acumulado. A estacao do Wu de Santa Cruz registou 20 mm. Ontem, isso foi falando no tópico Monitorização link http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...ima-de-portugal-2013-a-6936-7.html#post404616.



Eu também duvidei desse valor, mas como não tive a certeza introduzi, obrigado pela correção.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2013 às 14:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> *Rajada Máxima:*
> 1. Pampilhosa da Serra - 42,4 m/s (152,6 km/h)
> 2. Portalegre - 35,4 m/s (127,4 km/h)
> 3. Arouca - 27,6 m/s (99,4 km/h)
> ...



É interessante observar os locais onde foram registadas as rajadas mais intensas, cinco desses locais, são  zonas de vale ou várzea, casos de Arouca,Dois Portos,V.Nova de Cerveira, Lousã  e Valinha.
A rajada máxima de Arouca,por exemplo, impressiona, dado que está numa zona bastante abrigada, está visto que as células que por lá passaram foram potentes ao ponto de serem registadas rajadas daquele calibre.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2013 às 14:48)

Esses valores foram provavelmente todos devido à linha de instabilidade que atravessou o continente. Para vales são valores definitivamente impressionantes, e acho que Portalegre bateu o seu recorde de rajada máxima, não tenho bem a certeza, tenho que encontrar o resumo do IPMA onde revelaram os extremos absolutos uma vez.


----------

